# To what mutation should a fallow be breed to ?



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was wondering to what mutation should a fallow cockatiel be breed to, do they need to be breed to another fallow or what would be a good pairing? thank you


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If you want fallow babies you would need to find a bird that is split to fallow, preferably not visual fallow because its best to breed a visual with a split. Fallow should avoid being bred with cinnamon, and pearl according to this thread,http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17072


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your response!


----------

